# pic file to flash drive



## Fix'n it

oh. windows 7 pro.


----------



## supers05

Copy, paste pictures using file explorer. 

Where are the pictures now? 

Cheers!


----------



## Guap0_

Leave the existing pics there. Connect the drive to the PC. Click the start button in the bottom left had corner. Go to Computer. Make sure that the computer gave a drive letter to the flash drive. Let's say that it's F: Open it but don't make it full screen. Also open the folder on the PC that contains the pics that are to be copied. Click edit & click select all. They should all highlight. Hold down the left mouse key & drag the pics to the F: drive window.


Second method: Open a command prompt by clicking the start button & typing cmd. Press enter. CD to the directory where the pics are. 
Example: cd \users\fixnit\pics Then run the following command copy *.jpg F:\ 
press enter.


----------



## supers05

Guap0_ said:


> Second method: Open a command prompt by clicking the start button & typing cmd. Press enter. CD to the directory where the pics are.
> Example: cd \users\fixnit\pics Then run the following command copy *.jpg F:\
> press enter.


Lol! Mr. Old school. 

Cheers!


----------



## Guap0_

I was always a command line guy. Sometimes it's easier.


----------



## supers05

Guap0_ said:


> I was always a command line guy. Sometimes it's easier.


It doesn't always work these days. Ie. From an MTP device. (most cameras and cell phones.) 

Cheers!


----------



## carpdad

You can have 2 windows open in the same screen and drag the file from one to the other. For organization, I create a new folder in the storage side, rename it with a date or event. Again for organization dates are better because the dates are auto listed. Names are auto scrambled by alphabet:smile: although maybe there is a way to stop the alphabetizing. The camera dates the photos but it gets confusing if you go past 100 or so names. You can also move blocks of photos by press/hold the shift button and clicking on the files. That will high light them. High lighted files will move as one when you click/hold them.
This is something I learned from windows xp days and simplest in my mind. Maybe there is something better now?
When my kids started using their phones for photos, and not showing any intent to move/organize, I gave them sd cards no bigger than 16gb. I figured they can replace the cards than moving them to a larger storage.


----------



## supers05

carpdad said:


> You can have 2 windows open in the same screen and drag the file from one to the other. ....


CTRL+DRAG

If it's on the same drive, it'll move the file instead of copying it by default. Press CTRL while dragging, and it'll copy it instead. 


Cheers!


----------



## Fix'n it

Guap0_ said:


> Leave the existing pics there. Connect the drive to the PC. Click the start button in the bottom left had corner. Go to Computer. Make sure that the computer gave a drive letter to the flash drive. Let's say that it's F: Open it but don't make it full screen. Also open the folder on the PC that contains the pics that are to be copied. Click edit & click select all. They should all highlight. Hold down the left mouse key & drag the pics to the F: drive window.
> 
> 
> Second method: Open a command prompt by clicking the start button & typing cmd. Press enter. CD to the directory where the pics are.
> Example: cd \users\fixnit\pics Then run the following command copy *.jpg F:\
> press enter.



i just tried it, said not enough room. 8G FD, about 6G pic. idk whats up with that. other than it didn't ignore the pic that were already on there.


me, command prompt = :vs_laugh: :sad:


----------



## supers05

Fix'n it said:


> i just tried it, said not enough room. 8G FD, about 6G pic. idk whats up with that. other than it didn't ignore the pic that were already on there.
> 
> 
> me, command prompt = :vs_laugh: :sad:


Don't forget to consider all of the contents already on the flash drive. IE. Other pictures. 

NOTE: Due to different reporting methods and file system overhead, you'll never fit 8GiB onto a 8GB drive. 7% less capacity is a good rule of thumb. (Windows also tries to confuse everyone by calling GiB a GB...) In the end, just assume that you'll have less space then what's printed on the box.

PS. No storage is perfect. Expect to lose data eventually, no matter what you use. Make more then a couple backups if it's really important. 

Cheers!


----------



## Guap0_

Fixnit, your drive isn't big enough. Pics take a lot space. Toshiba has a good size USB drive for about $55.00. I bought 2 of them from Micro Center.


----------



## Fix'n it

supers05 said:


> Don't forget to consider all of the contents already on the flash drive. IE. Other pictures.
> 
> NOTE: Due to different reporting methods and file system overhead, you'll never fit 8GiB onto a 8GB drive. 7% less capacity is a good rule of thumb. (Windows also tries to confuse everyone by calling GiB a GB...) In the end, just assume that you'll have less space then what's printed on the box.
> 
> PS. No storage is perfect. Expect to lose data eventually, no matter what you use. Make more then a couple backups if it's really important.
> 
> Cheers!


yeah, i didn't. i thought it would offer an option to not copy the pics already there. 

yep, 6 on an 8 should be enough.

how long should a flash drive file last ?


----------



## joed

Fix'n it said:


> i just tried it, said not enough room. 8G FD, about 6G pic. idk whats up with that. other than it didn't ignore the pic that were already on there.
> 
> 
> me, command prompt = :vs_laugh: :sad:


Get a bigger flash drive or another flash drive for the ones that didn't copy.


----------



## ZZZZZ

The price of storage has plunged over the years. I just bought a Sandisk 64 GB thumb drive for $9 at Walmart. Granted, this was a clearance deal, it's USB 2.0 and they're moving to 3.0, but you can get similar or even better prices on eBay.
.
.


----------



## Guap0_

> The price of memory has plunged over the years.


ZZZZZ won't see my reply since he has me on ignore but who's talking about memory? We're talking about storage space.


----------



## supers05

Fix'n it said:


> yeah, i didn't. i thought it would offer an option to not copy the pics already there.
> 
> yep, 6 on an 8 should be enough.
> 
> how long should a flash drive file last ?


Depends on quality. Some won't make it to 10,000 writes. Good products will last over 100,000 writes. The good brands have cheaper products. Lots of fakes out there too. In practice that's 5-10 years for most people.









Cheers!


----------



## supers05

Guap0_ said:


> ZZZZZ won't see my reply since he has me on ignore but who's talking about memory? We're talking about storage space.


I need better memory, I keep forgetting things. Forgetting anniversaries and birthdays really get you in trouble. 

Cheers!


----------



## Fix'n it

supers05 said:


> Depends on quality. Some won't make it to 10,000 writes. Good products will last over 100,000 writes. The good brands have cheaper products. Lots of fakes out there too. In practice that's 5-10 years for most people.
> Cheers!


10k in 5-10 years :surprise:. i did mine 4 years ago, 1 time.

a 64G on ebay for $5, U DISH.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/32GB-USB-2...hash=item5d81215aad:m:mjUsDd0Xo7sVvhhkiDdZm1w


----------



## ZZZZZ

supers05 said:


> I need better memory, I keep forgetting things. Forgetting anniversaries and birthdays really get you in trouble.
> 
> Cheers!


El Guapo is splitting hairs. Electronic storage is a form of memory.
.
.


----------



## Fix'n it

ZZZZZ said:


> El Guapo is splitting hairs. Storage is a form of memory.
> .
> 
> .


yes, i know.


----------



## supers05

Fix'n it said:


> 10k in 5-10 years :surprise:. i did mine 4 years ago, 1 time.
> 
> a 64G on ebay for $5, U DISH.
> ]


There's also something called bit-flipping, or in more layman's terms, bit-rot. Randomly, over time, the data randomly changes. Once its at a certain point, all of the data becomes useless. There's methods to mitigate it, but nothing can stop it. Cheaper manufacturers also make no effort to protect against static discharge, which will damage the drives. 

Cheers!


----------



## Guap0_

> El Guapo is splitting hairs. Electronic storage is a form of memory.


If you go into Best Buy, don't ask for memory if you want a hard drive.


----------



## supers05

Guap0_ said:


> If you go into Best Buy, don't ask for memory if you want a hard drive.


With them, you could get a toilet or carpet. You just never know with minimum wage kids that were never trained. 

Cheers!


----------



## Guap0_

LOL, once in awhile you get someone who knows the difference between memory & a toilet.


----------



## joed

> yeah, i didn't. i thought it would offer an option to not copy the pics already there.


Unless you changed the name or are copying to a different folder it should have asked it you wanted to overwrite or skip the duplicate copy. In either case it would not have put two copies on the drive unless you were working in a different folder


----------



## Fix'n it

supers05 said:


> With them, you could get a toilet or carpet. You just never know with minimum wage kids that were never trained.
> 
> Cheers!





Guap0_ said:


> LOL, once in awhile you get someone who knows the difference between memory & a toilet.


:vs_laugh:


----------



## Fix'n it

joed said:


> Unless you changed the name or are copying to a different folder it should have asked it you wanted to overwrite or skip the duplicate copy. In either case it would not have put two copies on the drive unless you were working in a different folder


i didn't change anything. but i do know i didn't do it correctly, in whatever fashion.


----------



## carpdad

ZZZ mentions usb 3.0. I added usb 3.0 ports to my old desktop. I don't think it's possible with laptops unless there is some kind of converter using the card slot? Speed is very satisfying. It has blue bars whereas 2.0 is black. If you are buying usb sticks, get 3.0 even if you don't have the ports. They are backward compatible and you'd be future ready. The cable would be also usb3 if a larger storage with usb connections. Be careful that you don't confuse usb3 with usb c.


----------



## Deja-vue

I'd like to chip in if I may.
I have been working with Computers since the late 80's, and to use a Flash Drive to permanently back up Data is just plain wrong on so many Levels.
Flash Drives should only be used a a temporary Solution, for example to transport them to another location, or the like.
Flash Drives do FAIL. Without warning.
I get them in all the Time to be fixed. Sometimes i can, mostly I cannot retrieve the Data. That's when I send the Drive to a Place in Florida, they have a Nand Chip reader.

Best is to back up to an external Hard Drive, and to have multiple copies.
My 2 cents.


----------



## Guap0_

Deja, I agree that external Hard Drives are superior to flash drives but at this point, we need to wait for an update from the original poster.


----------



## Bob Sanders

Flash drives are just bloody awful for backing up. Once they go, they go all at once to the point where you can't get into them.


Hard drives don't normally go all at once. They go bit by bit so even if they die you still have a fighting chance of getting something off of it.


I now have about 7TB of family pictures/videos... etc, and it is all backed up on a separate set of Hard drives. I wouldn't for a second consider flash.


I use BACKUP4ALL to do all my backing up. It's fast and easy and it keeps track of what's backed up already so I don't have to. There is a free version and a paid version. I like it so much I bought the program.











http://www.backup4all.com/


----------



## Deja-vue

Thank you, Bob for your Input. We all know, Flash drives are just for temporary Stuff.

I have my Business/Personal Stuff on a 32 TB NAS with 2 Drives redundancy.
Even if 2 Drives out of 8 fail, the Data is safe.

You may argue that a NAS (Network attached Storage) is not a good Backup.
What to do in Case of Fire, Theft, Earthquakes, Zombie-apocalypse?:vs_whistle:

For that, I back up my entire NAS on to the cloud. I have been using www.crashplan.com for a good 7 years now, and it works pretty good.
They recently dropped Consumer based Backup, just do Backups for Businesses now, but you can always sign up with Carbonite.com. They got a similar System.

Oh, and @Guap0_....forget the darn command prompt. I know it's cool if you know 1992 technology, but today we have Windows 10, and File Explorer. Time to get used to it, alright? Yeeez.


----------



## Guap0_

> Oh, and @*Guap0_* ....forget the darn command prompt


Oh wow! Windows 10 & File Explorer! What will they think of next? Could windows server be the reason that America is constantly getting hacked? BTW, the command prompt was around long before Windows was a twinkle in Bill Gates's eye. He didn't invent it. I'll never forget about the command prompt especially for networking. It's a useful tool.
cat /dev/null > /usr/deja-vue


----------



## Deja-vue

:biggrin2:


----------



## joed

CMD prompt is left over from DOS days.


----------



## Guap0_

> CMD prompt is left over from DOS days.


Everything did not revolve around Microsoft & Windows. The Unix operating system & the C programming language was written as a joke, in 1969. It was all done by command prompt. The authors were shocked when AT&T decided to use it. Read The Unix Haters Handbook or at least the first chapter, if you want more info.
http://web.mit.edu/~simsong/www/ugh.pdf


----------



## Guap0_

Deja-vue. I can't believe that you put me on ignore for that. Maybe you should just read your own posts. That way you will always agree with the poster.


----------



## Bob Sanders

Deja-vue said:


> Oh, and @*Guap0_* ....forget the darn command prompt. I know it's cool if you know 1992 technology, but today we have Windows 10, and File Explorer. Time to get used to it, alright? Yeeez.



Not to start anything, but the old dos commands/command prompt have saved my bacon a number of times over the years and I would never consider "forgetting" them. Indeed my disc image system is dos based, self booting, and totally independent from windows just for the extra layer of protection. I don't rely on any windows based disc imager because most of them don't work if windows is too far gone.


----------



## supers05

Bob Sanders said:


> Not to start anything, but the old dos commands/command prompt have saved my bacon a number of times over the years and I would never consider "forgetting" them. Indeed my disc image system is dos based, self booting, and totally independent from windows just for the extra layer of protection. I don't rely on any windows based disc imager because most of them don't work if windows is too far gone.


That's called using a portable OS for recovery. That literally can be anything from DOS, various Linux distros, windows pre-installation environment, or a full portable windows installation. They all work, depending on your needs. 

Cheers!


----------



## Bob Sanders

supers05 said:


> That's called using a portable OS for recovery. That literally can be anything from DOS, various Linux distros, windows pre-installation environment, or a full portable windows installation. They all work, depending on your needs.
> 
> Cheers!


No. It is not a portable os



It is dos based,and it's not necessarily for recovery. It's a dual boot program, an imager, and a partitioning program all in one. You can run it as a portable, or install it so that your machine boots to it first, then boots to your os.



BOOTit bare metal.
https://www.terabyteunlimited.com/bootit-bare-metal.htm


----------



## supers05

Bob Sanders said:


> No. It is not a portable os
> 
> 
> 
> It is dos based,and it's not necessarily for recovery. It's a dual boot program, an imager, and a partitioning program all in one. You can run it as a portable, or install it so that your machine boots to it first, then boots to your os.
> 
> 
> 
> BOOTit bare metal.
> https://www.terabyteunlimited.com/bootit-bare-metal.htm


Just because it's on your hard drive doesn't make it non-portable. It's extremely likely that you could take that same hard drive and boot any computer with the same basic boot and CPU architecture. 

Most portable OSs have no problem being installed on a small partition, and being multi-booted. Just the way you've described. Your app probably works great. However, using a higher level OS allows you to also run various recovery tools, with networking and PnP drives like USB storage devices. (IE. Antivirus/malware, file recovery, or straight manual file repair, etc.) Saving your data and setup is generally better then wiping and replacing it with the recent, or not so recent backup. It's generally possible with DOS, but a royal headache. 

Cheers!


----------



## Deja-vue

Hmmm. LOL.


----------



## Bob Sanders

supers05 said:


> Just because it's on your hard drive doesn't make it non-portable. It's extremely likely that you could take that same hard drive and boot any computer with the same basic boot and CPU architecture.


I didn't say it was non portable. I said you can use it as a portable or install it.





> However, using a higher level OS allows you to also run various recovery tools, with networking and PnP drives like USB storage devices. (IE. Antivirus/malware, file recovery, or straight manual file repair, etc.) Saving your data and setup is generally better then wiping and replacing it with the recent, or not so recent backup. It's generally possible with DOS, but a royal headache.


Yes, thank you. I have (portable) FULL recovery programs.... That's not what BootIt is supposed to be for. It is not a "recovery os".


And no, saving is not better. It's faster, but not better.... however now you are confusing backing up data with system recovery.... two different things.


----------



## supers05

Bob Sanders said:


> I didn't say it was non portable. I said you can use it as a portable or install it.
> 
> Yes, thank you. I have (portable) FULL recovery programs.... That's not what BootIt is supposed to be for. It is not a "recovery os"..


I said that's called using a portable OS for recovery. What tools you use on top of that OS doesn't change that. That doesn't matter whether to use an all in one toolset, or you build it yourself. 



Bob Sanders said:


> And no, saving is not better. It's faster, but not better.... however now you are confusing backing up data with system recovery.... two different things.


Saving usually takes much much longer. I haven't needed to recover via a image on my personal computers ever. I don't even have a recent recovery image of my current setups. There hasn't been a Windows installation that I couldn't save, in the thousands that I've had to look at. The real question, is it economical. 


Cheers!


----------



## Bob Sanders

supers05 said:


> I said that's called using a portable OS for recovery. What tools you use on top of that OS doesn't change that. That doesn't matter whether to use an all in one toolset, or you build it yourself.


BOOTit Bare Metal once again is not "recovery". It is primarily a BOOT manager, hence the name "*BOOT*it bare metal" It just happens to have a disc image tool attached to it. I'm not sure what part of this you are failing to understand.






> Saving usually takes much much longer. I haven't needed to recover via a image on my personal computers ever. *I don't even have a recent recovery image of my current setups.* There hasn't been a Windows installation that I couldn't save, in the thousands that I've had to look at. The real question, is it economical.


Then you can never hope to truly reset your computer back to original. That's okay if it's not important to you, but for particular reasons it is important to me in being able to COMPLETELY reset the clock (Certain trial programs, one in particular that I use which is no longer on the market) work again when the clock is reset. That can't be done with data updating techniques.



Not only that but once you have an image it's fast and easy to completely change out your main hard drive should it completely fail. I have had two main drives fail on me in the last number of years. And was back up and running without skipping a beat inside of 20 minute each time. No data lost.


Now my DATA drives are backed up through the updating concept with BACKUP4ALL, but personal speaking, doing back ups through updating techniques on the main program drive is just plain lazy and unsafe (just my personal opinion). 



Now you can take the easy way out if you want with data updating techniques, but it's only easier... not better.


----------



## supers05

Bob Sanders said:


> Then you can never hope to truly reset your computer back to original. That's okay if it's not important to you, but for particular reasons it is important to me in being able to COMPLETELY reset the clock (Certain trial programs, one in particular that I use which is no longer on the market) work again when the clock is reset. That can't be done with data updating techniques..


I purchase my programs and keep all relevant activation details. Typically the old fashioned way, on paper, and in the cloud. It doesn't really matter though, as most programs have extremely rudimentary activation mechanisms. Easy to fake. 

All my important data is backed-up across several methods and geographical locations and hosting companies. It would take the end of the world for me to lose my data, at which point I probably wouldn't care. 

Imaging has its place. Most home environments are not it. 

Hard drives generally don't fail without warning. Very rare. I currently have 6 drives in my personal computer alone. I've had my share of failures, none without warning. 

PS. I can install a fresh windows, with drivers, AV, and all my important programs inside of 20 min. Your recovery procedure is slow. Of course, some things like my lighting profiles and fan speed controls might take a few extra minutes. 

PPS. I'm starting to think that you don't know how computers and the programs that you use actually work. I was simply trying to inform, you seem not to care. 

PPPS. That's a MS finger print reader. Support stopped with win XP 32bit. (didn't support 64bit) I've used it across win vista, 7 and 10. That was a challenge.









Cheers!


----------



## Bob Sanders

supers05 said:


> Cheers!



Quite snazzy! 

But pretty average off the shelf add ons for an average look! If you're happy with it though that's what counts.


I like to be a bit different. I like to REALLY build computers, not buy parts and stick them together.



























Sooo.... yes, I do know computers :wink2:


Terribly sorry though. I will leave it here. My intent was not to get into a pissing contest and derail the thread. If you wish to continue, you can do it alone


----------



## supers05

Bob Sanders said:


> Quite snazzy!
> 
> But pretty average off the shelf add ons for an average look! If you're happy with it though that's what counts.
> 
> 
> I like to be a bit different. I like to REALLY build computers, not buy parts and stick them together.
> 
> 
> View attachment 536097
> 
> 
> View attachment 536099
> 
> 
> View attachment 536101
> 
> 
> 
> Sooo.... yes, I do know computers :wink2:
> 
> 
> Terribly sorry though. I will leave it here. My intent was not to get into a pissing contest and derail the thread. If you wish to continue, you can do it alone


Portability was my primary design criteria. Hard to have a LAN party with your setup. No EMI protection either. 

I do see those Logitech speakers though. They are similar to mine. (1 generation of IIRC.) Does that keyboard glow? It's a must in dark rooms. I sit in a recliner and use wall mounted TVs for my monitors, so slightly different setup. (I've lost the need for my 7 monitors. I'm down to 2 ATM) 

Put some custom cooling in, and I might start getting impressed. 

Cheers!


----------



## Fix'n it

Deja-vue said:


> Hmmm. LOL.


hey, where is the pic ? anyway = :vs_laugh: . thats the way it goes, no problemo.


----------



## Fix'n it

that train pic is :vs_laugh:.

anyway. i wish i was 1/2 as smart as you guys. i couldn't do that stuff to save my life, really.

the flash drive. i know its not the greatest. i was looking for cheap. but i was also considering an external HD. and i think that is what i will do, as i am thinking about burning my Cd's into files and using those files in my truck = chicago rock radio sucks. so i would need a lot of space.

any recomendations for an external hard drive and a way to use it ?
"easy", "bang for buck" and "ebay" are good for me.

ps. i have not been around as much = my computer crashing, idk why.
currently, i have AdBl turned off, and so far ok. but i did that before and it didn't work. me =:vs_frown:


----------



## supers05

Fix'n it said:


> .. as i am thinking about burning my Cd's into files and using those files in my truck:


Just so we're on the same footing, you burn CDs. You can copy from CDs. However, there's 2 types of methods to create an audio CD. Most people would call the first an audio CD (red book standard), and the second a MP3 CD(data standard). The audio CD is very old and everything that can read CDs will be compatible. It holds less music. Far fewer players are compatible with MP3 CDs. 

Now the important question; what does your vehicle support. USB, MP3 CD, or just audio CD. 

If it's USB then I'd suggest using a flash drive, as hard drives don't like a lot of vibration, and a car generally won't be able to provide enough power to spin them up. You generally just copy all of your files to the flash drive. I'll provide screenshots if you need it.

I think that's what you meant, but I'm not sure because of the wording. Here's the breakdown for the other 2 options. 

If your vehicle supports MP3 CD, it's basically the same as above but using a CD. Your vehicle will have the MP3 logo near the CD player and in the manual. If it's not there, generally it doesn't support it. File formats are generally more restrictive, and often devices only support MP3, hence the name. Windows XP, Vista, 7, 8, 10 all can naively burn these disks if you have a burner in the computer. 

If your vehicle doesn't have USB or support MP3 CDs, you'll need to default to the audio CD. It's harder to burn, as you'll need to install a program to do it. You'll probably need screenshots and a guide for this one. 

Cheers!


----------



## ReignStout

Bob Sanders said:


> Quite snazzy!
> 
> But pretty average off the shelf add ons for an average look! If you're happy with it though that's what counts.
> 
> 
> I like to be a bit different. I like to REALLY build computers, not buy parts and stick them together.
> 
> Sooo.... yes, I do know computers :wink2:
> 
> Terribly sorry though. I will leave it here. My intent was not to get into a pissing contest and derail the thread. If you wish to continue, you can do it alone


Cabel management please :vs_cool:


----------



## Fix'n it

i was planning to put a file on my new phone, iphone 5s. i say "a file" as the phone will not nearly hold all i plan to make. so i will just change them out. and/or put some on a zip drive.

i have a newer pioneer head, usb and probably everything else. i will use the usb.

the external HD will be to store the files, so if/when my box breaks i won't have to recopy them.

MP3 = no = crap.


----------



## supers05

Fix'n it said:


> MP3 = no = crap.


 lol! Audiophile? 

You'll want to know what your file formats player can support. Probably a good range. It'll be in the manual. 

Cheers!


----------



## Fix'n it

yeah, kinda. i can tell the difference. i put in a nice system, i want to use it.


----------



## supers05

Fix'n it said:


> yeah, kinda. i can tell the difference. i put in a nice system, i want to use it.


You don't have any tube equipment do you? A friend has a few. Swears by the warm sound. Then again, he has no problem repairing them himself. 

Cheers!


----------



## Deja-vue

Oh, we're showing off Systems?

Nice triple Mon System.
Here is mine:


----------



## supers05

Deja-vue said:


> Oh, we're showing off Systems?
> 
> Nice triple Mon System.
> Here is mine:


Ohh lala, nice keyboard. 

Cheers!


----------



## bfletcher7

I bet she has beautiful penmanship.


----------



## Fix'n it

supers05 said:


> You don't have any tube equipment do you? A friend has a few. Swears by the warm sound. Then again, he has no problem repairing them himself.
> 
> Cheers!


nah, not that into it.


----------



## Fix'n it

Deja-vue said:


> Oh, we're showing off Systems?
> 
> Nice triple Mon System.
> Here is mine:


sweet.

i actually shot one of those 50 BMG's. thats a semi, kicks about like a 30-06. i also shot a bolt acction .50, iirc it was called aa WIND RUNNER.
that thing kicked like a MoFo !!!


----------



## Deja-vue

Fix'n it said:


> that train pic is :vs_laugh:.
> 
> anyway. i wish i was 1/2 as smart as you guys. i couldn't do that stuff to save my life, really.
> 
> the flash drive. i know its not the greatest. i was looking for cheap. but i was also considering an external HD. and i think that is what i will do, as i am thinking about burning my Cd's into files and using those files in my truck = chicago rock radio sucks. so i would need a lot of space.
> 
> any recomendations for an external hard drive and a way to use it ?
> "easy", "bang for buck" and "ebay" are good for me.
> 
> ps. i have not been around as much = my computer crashing, idk why.
> currently, i have AdBl turned off, and so far ok. but i did that before and it didn't work. me =:vs_frown:


External Hard Drive.
2 TB Storage.
USB 3.
No power supply needed.
$64.99.
No-Brainer:

https://smile.amazon.com/Seagate-Po...pID=41Vg822qL1L&preST=_SY300_QL70_&dpSrc=srch

/thread end.
:vs_cool:


----------



## Bob Sanders

Fix'n it said:


> i was planning to put a file on my new phone, iphone 5s. i say "a file" as the phone will not nearly hold all i plan to make. so i will just change them out. and/or put some on a zip drive.
> 
> i have a newer pioneer head, usb and probably everything else. i will use the usb.
> 
> the external HD will be to store the files, so if/when my box breaks i won't have to recopy them.
> 
> MP3 = no = crap.



Most pioneer units will do flac and wav. Either one of those are a pretty reasonable. MP3 is garbage. You don't need to do cd either. Pioneer will accept files on usb. I can't remember the last time I actually burned a cd/dvd/blu ray. Everything for playback is on stick now. I do movies in the jeep too.They're on stick as well.


----------



## Bob Sanders

Deja-vue said:


> Oh, we're showing off Systems?
> 
> Nice triple Mon System.
> Here is mine:



Like the monitors. I notice you don't have a start bar on the right one. Have a look at a program called ACTUAL WINDOW MANAGER It'll put start bars on both monitors. It will either ape the start bar on the other monitor or extend it.... which ever you want. It can do a bunch of other things too... extend background, run a virtual desk top.... yadda yadda


----------



## Deja-vue

Bob Sanders said:


> Like the monitors. I notice you don't have a start bar on the right one. Have a look at a program called ACTUAL WINDOW MANAGER It'll put start bars on both monitors. It will either ape the start bar on the other monitor or extend it.... which ever you want. It can do a bunch of other things too... extend background, run a virtual desk top.... yadda yadda


Yeah, I know the good ole' Start Bar on multi Monitors.
I'm still running Win 7 on my "Work Horse" , serving all of my Customers the new Win 10. It does actually come with the multi Taskbar you describe.

I've been running Multi-Monitors since Win 2000.
Most awesome Setup was a Nine (9!) Monitor Setup for some of my customers who are running Stock-market applications. Those require at least 6 of them. That was years ago.


----------



## Deja-vue

:vs_sad:Ooops, the 9th Mon is over to the right, running Outlook. Not in the pic.


----------



## Bob Sanders

Deja-vue said:


> Yeah, I know the good ole' Start Bar on multi Monitors.
> I'm still running Win 7 on my "Work Horse" , serving all of my Customers the new Win 10. It does actually come with the multi Taskbar you describe.
> 
> I've been running Multi-Monitors since Win 2000.
> Most awesome Setup was a Nine (9!) Monitor Setup for some of my customers who are running Stock-market applications. Those require at least 6 of them. That was years ago.



I'm still running win7 on my main machine. I HATE anything over 7. I was dual boot 7 and 10 for a while there TRYING to get used to 10, but forget it.


----------



## Deja-vue

Bob Sanders said:


> I'm still running win7 on my main machine. I HATE anything over 7. I was dual boot 7 and 10 for a while there TRYING to get used to 10, but forget it.


If you are trying to build a new PC today, using all new Hardware and Win 7, it will boot, load Win 7, after a few Updates it will tell you:

"Sorry, this CPU/Motherboard is no longer supported by this OS. Please upgrade to Windows 10. you will no longer be able to use Windows update."

BAM! In your Face. Forced to use Win 10.
Of course, there are Registry hacks to let you run Win 7 on the newer Hardware, and you will get updates for a while...

But I made Win 10 to look like 7 again, using the "Classic Start" plug, removes the tiles, puts the Start-button back in.
All else is easy to find in this Windows 10.
Hate the Tiles.
Cheers,


----------



## supers05

Deja-vue said:


> Yeah, I know the good ole' Start Bar on multi Monitors.
> I'm still running Win 7 on my "Work Horse" , serving all of my Customers the new Win 10. It does actually come with the multi Taskbar you describe.
> 
> I've been running Multi-Monitors since Win 2000.
> Most awesome Setup was a Nine (9!) Monitor Setup for some of my customers who are running Stock-market applications. Those require at least 6 of them. That was years ago.


I've had a few of that same model of monitor and keyboard. They were with horses. Still using them on my bit mining machine shoved in the closest. 

Cheers!


----------



## supers05

Deja-vue said:


> If you are trying to build a new PC today, using all new Hardware and Win 7, it will boot, load Win 7, after a few Updates it will tell you:
> 
> "Sorry, this CPU/Motherboard is no longer supported by this OS. Please upgrade to Windows 10. you will no longer be able to use Windows update."
> 
> BAM! In your Face. Forced to use Win 10.
> Of course, there are Registry hacks to let you run Win 7 on the newer Hardware, and you will get updates for a while...
> 
> But I made Win 10 to look like 7 again, using the "Classic Start" plug, removes the tiles, puts the Start-button back in.
> All else is easy to find in this Windows 10.
> Hate the Tiles.
> Cheers,


Odd. I use windows 10 on my tablet and 7 on my main. I barely notice the difference except when dealing with networks. Have to use a different method to get the same network connections window to open. (shortcut is changed.)... 

I also disabled auto windows updates on both. I only install what I review. 

Cheers!


----------

